# CITY OF RUINS -  Incredible digital reconstruction of destroyed Warsaw 1944/45



## jasion (Aug 10, 2010)

*If anyone of you will be in Warsaw, I highly recommend this museum and movie. *

The Museum of Warsaw Uprising 1944 (www.1944.pl) ordered an digital movie portraying the scale of Nazi destruction done in Polish capital as a punishment of rise! The basis for the movie were Soviet and Ally plane photos. The film itself is a simulation of Liberator fly over the destroyed city and is done also in 3D version. The movie was prepared by Tomasz Bagiński and last just more than five minutes. The trailer is available there: http://www.miastoruin.pl/ . - Click "Zobacz Zwiastun"

Eng trailer:





Without bridges, streets and people - only the gray desert dotted with ruins. Warsaw 65 years ago shows a 3D animation, produced by the studio Platige Image. It will be seen on Aug. 1 at the Museum of the Warsaw Uprising.

Spring, 1945. Liberator bomber flying over the ruins of the city, a desert with no people - recent fighting insurgents region. So begins the "City of Ruins", a digital reconstruction of Warsaw, destroyed during World War II. - We are aware that the film once again lead a discussion about the Warsaw Uprising - says Jan Oldakowski, director of the Warsaw Uprising Museum. It was there from August 1 will be able to watch the animation.

Royal Castle shattered into pieces, in the ghetto in the city center, the desert. Buildings around the stumps. Frightening the corpse of the old Warsaw was mapped in the animation.

Old pictures speak a new language

- This film is shot like a spring 45 years - says the director of the Warsaw Uprising Museum, Jan Oldakowski. The City of Ruin is a reconstruction of flight bomber B-24 Liberator. Plane, which strip off aid to Warsaw.

The creators of animation studied the hundreds of archival photos and maps. The old, blurry black-and-white photographs, however, does not acknowledge the scale of destruction. Only movie in 3D bird's eye has to appeal to our imagination.

Director of the Warsaw Uprising Museum was one of the first people who saw the effect. - This film made a tremendous impression on me. Although I know the pictures from that period. Only shown as a film, allow for full understanding - admits Oldakowski.

Warsaw and Carthage

To create the image, you first have to be created database of facade, mapping, surveying, town planning and architectural details of Warsaw, as of April 1945. On its basis, it made the flight simulation.

- We wanted the viewer can fully realize the enormity of the destruction of Warsaw, whose fate can probably be compared only to Carthage. The effect passed all expectations, surprising his size and even the reality of historians and varsavianistów - explains Jan Oldakowski.

As he says, but for many involved in the Warsaw Uprising, a film for its own sake is frightening. - It's impressive. Especially ghetto - a few square meters of the city, which has disappeared - he explains.

Film-prosecution?

Director of the museum stresses that it is aware that the movie will once again debate about the Warsaw Uprising. - For some, this movie is an accusation of totalitarian Germany to further acts of genocide. For others it will be accused of the Warsaw uprising that was a military disaster - explains.

The premiere of "City of Ruins" will be Aug. 1 at the Museum of the Warsaw Uprising, and coincide with the celebration of 66 anniversary. The film will be viewed on monitors in the Liberator aircraft in 2D and 3D projection room.


----------



## hoepoe (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, thanks for posting!


----------



## jasion (Aug 11, 2010)

If you liked last my last post y should see this:

Digital reconstruction of Warsaw in 1935. Nice comparison.
http://www.warsaw1935.com/

Few photos:


----------

